# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  op twink items?

## justrubes

im looking for over powered items for the levels:
60
70
80

if anyone knows of any new items that have been put into the game that are overly strong for PVE at those levels, please inform me.

I am wanting to create a team of level 60, 70 or 80 bots to run raids with, the tank controlled by me, the dps and healers controlled by bots.

mostly interested in level 70 op items for running gruuls lair.

any tips would be very happily accepted!

----------


## TranquilMaster

Make a bunch of lvl 80 SoR warriors and get the 409 BoE gear from AH. Done and done

----------


## skeletonboy360

Gear Guide: Twinking with Pandaria Gear - Wowhead News

----------


## Thaadevil

Arkena @ Outland - Community - World of Warcraft

Worlds best geared 80 twink hunter

----------


## Moonguardian

Incorrect Thaadevil, there are MUCH more geared hunters, he's missing 3 MoP items.

----------


## Moonguardian

Snööpdög @ Stormscale - Community - World of Warcraft
That's my druid, he can solo just about anything Lich king and down.

----------


## kamaisgod

There was a level 85 Twink death night with 491 weapon and 160% mastery, but I can't remember his name. I will try and find him.

-Edit-

Excuse me, 239% mastery.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/characte.../Aelo/advanced

----------


## skeletonboy360

Aelo @ The Maelstrom - Community - World of Warcraft 
Fletchä @ Anub&#39;arak - Community - World of Warcraft
Gaiel @ Moonglade - Community - World of Warcraft
Seac @ Moonglade - Community - World of Warcraft
Kryia @ Draenor - Community - World of Warcraft
Frannie @ The Maelstrom - Community - World of Warcraft
Bulmerz @ The Maelstrom - Community - World of Warcraft
???????? @ Soulflayer - Community - World of Warcraft
Onkyo @ The Maelstrom - Community - World of Warcraft
Larsendi @ Shattered Hand - Community - World of Warcraft

----------


## justrubes

very excited with all these responses  :Big Grin: 

now, has this been heard of before? someone botting raids solely with bots?

any idea which raid has the least bosses and mechanics?

from what i could see gruul was my best bet.

----------


## kamaisgod

Well, I guess It's possible but I've never heard of it before, could I ask the reason why? Or is it just a self satisfaction thing?

----------


## justrubes

got private guilds for my bots, and spare time, takes very little time to reach level 60, 70, 80.

i want to do guild raids to complete the guild challenges because ... why not? haha.

thats why soloing does not interest me, i require a 10man team, twinked up as hell, to blow through the raids quickly.

----------


## skeletonboy360

Aelobin the Kingslayer - YouTube

----------


## justrubes

i do not want soloing guides.

the guild raid challenges require your characters to be of the correct level, and a minimum of 8/10 raid members to be a part of your guild.

I want to make a full operational team, consisting entirely out of 9 bots and 1 human tank = me.

----------


## skeletonboy360

Unless youre getting 90s for a 90 raid, you dont get credit for low level raids. I tried with a full 70 group in Kara and we got no raid challenges. If thats what youre trying to do.

----------


## justrubes

are you sure buddy? im pretty sure for kara, with 8 levels 70s from the same guild, and 2 level 70 randoms, you could get the guild raid challenge done.

i can get the dungeon challenge done with my twinked out level 19's, so why would the same not apply for the raid challenge? it says any level appropriate raid.

----------


## Devestation

^ this, my 70 twink guild runs mag's lair and kara every wed and gets challenge done

----------


## gkelter

My 80 shaman - haven't played her in a looong time as she's on an unsubbed account but she's better geared than almost all of the other examples shown in this thread otherwise I wouldn't bother to necro it.

----------

